# Swimming



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Our 14 year old loves swimming and her tennis ball.. Of course... 
Swimming _is_ better for her than running, right? No hard impact.
How much is too much? She'd go until she had a heart attack. 

And is it okay for her to swim daily?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Go for it-my dog is a kinda jerky swimmer he kinda forgets to paddle with hind end and front legs come out of water -can not think of ANY reason to keep a willing dog OUT of water no matter what age!If kinda seems to be struggling but wants to swim doggy life jacket an option


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree and its good exercise for her


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you.
Nope, she is a strong swimmer, and if there is a reason she will run rather fast too, but obviously regrets it an hour or two later. 
Which is why I'd like to let her swim more. She still has that crazy alert look over her ball.


----------



## mmmontgomery (Jul 13, 2004)

My dog swims every day and has since she was about 4 months old!!! (She's 3 now.) She loves it and it has been a wonderful way to work her little butt out.

My biggest question, which is why I'm searching here on swimming, is what is the best stuff to put in her ears to avoid swimmer's ear? The vet says vinegar and water, but she hates it. She's much better with a more viscous solution. I may go post this as a separate thread if I can't find options via search.


----------

